# Veracruz violence



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

US news threads barely mention Veracruz, aside from recipes for frying fish.

Lately though the news turned black with the killing of 14 in Xalapa. BY FEDERAL FORCES ( 2 officers/attackers died, only 8 weapons were recovered)

Within a day there were assorted other shootouts in the state.
The question now becomes is Veracruz the next narco drug war target?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't make yourself a target and you won't be one. The narcos are everywhere, the key is knowing where you are.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

dongringo said:


> US news threads barely mention Veracruz, aside from recipes for frying fish.
> 
> Lately though the news turned black with the killing of 14 in Xalapa. BY FEDERAL FORCES ( 2 officers/attackers died, only 8 weapons were recovered)
> 
> ...


Theres no coverage because up until now, theres been no major stories to cover. Theres no international border with veracruz so no need to fight over drug/human trafficking territory (at least thats my hope.). Their presence here that is felt by the public is extortion of certain types of businesses in the city, but no major things like in the north.

To add to your 14 killed story: The week before that, the cartel 'shut down' 2 businesses and a gas station right near me alone. I think that shootout was the result of them cracking down on the guys responsible.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The neighbors near the "safe house" noticed a number of SUV's parked and saw the unloading of weapons. They then reported this to the police. If these are typical neighbors, I don't believe that the narcos will attempt to establish another "safe house" in the Xalapa area.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> The neighbors near the "safe house" noticed a number of SUV's parked and saw the unloading of weapons. They then reported this to the police. If these are typical neighbors, I don't believe that the narcos will attempt to establish another "safe house" in the Xalapa area.


I stand corrected - I heard what had happened but never why. Now we/I know.


----------

